

What data structures and algorithms are not implementable in C? - anuragramdasan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21396215/what-data-structures-and-algorithms-are-not-implementable-in-c

======
ridiculous_fish
What sprang to my mind is Jensen's Device:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jensen%27s_Device](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jensen%27s_Device)
. This is a clever and little-known trick, that depends on pass-by-name
semantics.

